
Show HN: PenguinProxy – A fast, secure, peer-to-peer VPN client - jforsteri
https://www.penguinproxy.com
======
jforsteri
Hey folks,

We made a VPN client that we think is significantly more secure than the most
popular competitor (Hola) and at least as secure as any centralized VPN. Happy
to answer any questions!

